# Mot de passe icloud



## Izalaud (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Le père de ma fille lui a offert un ipad mini de son boulot il y a 2 ans. Ca fait un moment qu'elle ne s'en servait plus mais elle a eu envie. On nous demande évidemment le mot de passe icloud que nous avons évidemment perdu. J'essaie de réinitialiser le mot de passe mais ça me renvoie sur sa messagerie icloud dont bien sûr nous n'avons pas le mot de passe. Bref on tourne en rond...
Une idée pour sortir de ce cycle infernal ??
Y a-t-il d'autres solutions pour réinitialiser le mdp icloud ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir 
Un peu de lecture
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201487
Maintenant si tu ne te sers pas d’iCloud depuis deux ans et que tu n’as pas de fichiers ou de services, pourquoi veux tu le réinitialiser.
Il te suffit de te déconnecter. Éventuellement, pour être sûr de ne plus avoir de rappel , tu crées un nouvel identifiant


----------



## Izalaud (26 Novembre 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Un peu de lecture
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201487
> Maintenant si tu ne te sers pas d’iCloud depuis deux ans et que tu n’as pas de fichiers ou de services, pourquoi veux tu le réinitialiser.
> Il te suffit de te déconnecter. Éventuellement, pour être sûr de ne plus avoir de rappel , tu crées un nouvel identifiant



Merci de cette réponse mais justement pour toute opération on me demande le mot de passe : je ne peux ni déconnecter ni créer un nouvel identifiant.
J'ai bien peur d'être coincée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (26 Novembre 2018)

Qu’as tu dans Réglages, en tête de liste à gauche?
Normalement tu dois avoir ton ancien identifiant mais si tu n’es pas connecté, tu peux le changer.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202667


----------



## Izalaud (26 Novembre 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Qu’as tu dans Réglages, en tête de liste à gauche?
> Normalement tu dois avoir ton ancien identifiant mais si tu n’es pas connecté, tu peux le changer.
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202667



J'ai l'identifiant de ma fille, mais je ne peux pas le changer puisque l'ipad me demande son mot de passe à chaque fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Novembre 2018)

Une fois déconnecté, j’ai, pour ma part, aucune difficulté pour remplacer l’identifiant proposé par un autre.
Le blocage vient peut-être du fait que « Localiser mon IPad » est activé.
Si rien ne fonctionne, il te reste à tenter de tout réinitialiser via  Réglages ou via iTunes et retrouver un iPad « neuf » . Bien sûr tu perds tout.


----------



## Izalaud (27 Novembre 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Une fois déconnecté, j’ai, pour ma part, aucune difficulté pour remplacer l’identifiant proposé par un autre.
> Le blocage vient peut-être du fait que « Localiser mon IPad » est activé.
> Si rien ne fonctionne, il te reste à tenter de tout réinitialiser via  Réglages ou via iTunes et retrouver un iPad « neuf » . Bien sûr tu perds tout.



Merci encore mais je ne suis pas déconnectée puisqu'il faut le mot de passe pour cela. Et le mot de passe m'est également réclamé pour réinitialiser. Quant à iTunes il ne gère plus les appareils, tout est sans fil hélas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Novembre 2018)

Bien sûr qu’iTunes gère les ibidules. Si c’est un nouvel ordinateur, il faut juste l’autoriser en cliquant sur « se fier » sur l’iPad.


----------



## Izalaud (28 Novembre 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bien sûr qu’iTunes gère les ibidules. Si c’est un nouvel ordinateur, il faut juste l’autoriser en cliquant sur « se fier » sur l’iPad.



Alors je l'ai fait. En effet "localiser mon Ipad" bloque et bien sûr pour le désactiver il me faut le mot de passe icloud. Retour à la case départ hélas.


----------



## Izalaud (28 Novembre 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bien sûr qu’iTunes gère les ibidules. Si c’est un nouvel ordinateur, il faut juste l’autoriser en cliquant sur « se fier » sur l’iPad.



Alors je l'ai fait. En effet "localiser mon Ipad" bloque et bien sûr pour le désactiver il me faut le mot de passe icloud. Retour à la case départ hélas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (28 Novembre 2018)

J’avoue que je n’ai plus d’idée. Si tu n’as plus les réponses aux questions de confiance, d’autres matériels associés ....
A part le retour chez Apple avec la facture ou un sauveur du forum


----------



## Izalaud (2 Décembre 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> J’avoue que je n’ai plus d’idée. Si tu n’as plus les réponses aux questions de confiance, d’autres matériels associés ....
> A part le retour chez Apple avec la facture ou un sauveur du forum



Je te remercie beaucoup en tout cas.


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

Il existe 2 solutions :
1/ récupérer le compte icloud. Un appel au support peut vous aider à le récupérer en réinitialisant votre mot de passe. Ils disposent d'autres moyens pour vérifier votre identité, si votre compte dispose d'une activité, d'une CB enregistrée que vous avez toujours…
2/ se présenter en AppleStore avec l'iPad, la facture d'achat d'origine et la pièce d'identité correspondante. Les managers seront alors à même de supprimer la protection du compte iCloud et vous permettre ainsi d'en configurer un nouveau.


----------

